# Two pups?



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

We lost our girl, Sophie, in December. My boy, Ty, is 14. We are waiting for the arrival of a puppy to be born in April. We are giving consideration to getting two puppies. I am aware of the pitfalls of two puppies at once, bonding issues, reinforcement of bad habits etc.

Our original plan was a puppy this year and then another puppy in a year or so. We have always been a two or three dog house. The idea of two puppies emerged as we started to worry about Ty, at 14, being driven to distraction by an active puppy and wondered if two puppies together would keep each other busy and allow him to bow out if he choose two. My husband and I are also in our mid sixties and as morbid as it sounds also worry about getting a pup so late in life that they outlive us.

We have been on several rescue lists hoping to find an appropriate small dog to rescue while we wait for our pup, one that is still young but old enough not to have puppy issues. That looks to be a difficult task.

So my question is, has anyone gotten two puppies from the same litter and successfully integrated them into their family. I am aware of the bonding concerns but would like to hear from anyone who has actually done it, good or bad.

Thanks


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I am very sorry for your loss. We lost our sweet Bella about 2 years ago, but it feels like yesterday. About a month after losing Belle, we adopted Wilson and about a month or so later we adopted Cooper. They are 1/2 brothers and only about a month apart in age. So I can sort of answer your questions. The boys will be 3 this summer. Yes they are completely bonded, but also very different. It’s like having twins and truly it can be exhausting at times, especially with potty training. It seems if one is doing well the other is punky and back and forth it goes. It takes a ton of energy. Thankfully I am home all day, but my health (even though I’m in my mid 40’s) can be challenging so at times I’ve worried over having 2 young pups. That is something worth considering. Honestly if I could roll back the clock, and all things considered, I’d adopt older. I feel like a horrible trader PupMom for saying that, and I adore my boys, but I never allowed myself to fully grieve and if I had, I think I would have gotten an older fluff. Now all that said, I have never laughed harder than when these two characters joined our family. They keep us on our toes! They are in my lap right now as I type this. It’s a lot, but they are worth it. I pray you will make the best decision for your family, and if I can help in any way, just let me know.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

thesummergirl said:


> I am very sorry for your loss. We lost our sweet Bella about 2 years ago, but it feels like yesterday. About a month after losing Belle, we adopted Wilson and about a month or so later we adopted Cooper. They are 1/2 brothers and only about a month apart in age. So I can sort of answer your questions. The boys will be 3 this summer. Yes they are completely bonded, but also very different. It’s like having twins and truly it can be exhausting at times, especially with potty training. It seems if one is doing well the other is punky and back and forth it goes. It takes a ton of energy. Thankfully I am home all day, but my health (even though I’m in my mid 40’s) can be challenging so at times I’ve worried over having 2 young pups. That is something worth considering. Honestly if I could roll back the clock, and all things considered, I’d adopt older. I feel like a horrible trader PupMom for saying that, and I adore my boys, but I never allowed myself to fully grieve and if I had, I think I would have gotten an older fluff. Now all that said, I have never laughed harder than when these two characters joined our family. They keep us on our toes! They are in my lap right now as I type this. It’s a lot, but they are worth it. I pray you will make the best decision for your family, and if I can help in any way, just let me know.


Thank you so much for your response! I am leaning toward one at a time but did want to hear others experience!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences on the loss of your Sophie. And from several experiences over the years. I am truly aware how hard it is to lose a beloved Pet.
As far as getting two little Puppies at the same time, well, we did that many years ago in 1993 when we got our Angel (Malt)in August. In October we got another Puppy; Maggie (Yorkie) and they were only a few months apart. Everything worked out very well and we really did not have issues with either of them and they grew up together. I guess you will just have to wait and see and decide what would be best for you and your family. 
I am sure that there will others who will come along and offer you their suggestions and advice as well.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

My girls are older and we decided on a retiree. It has worked out perfectly for us. She is playful but not all the energy of a puppy. Just a thought for you.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have thought of that but no idea how to go about finding one. My Sophie came from a very good breeder and she was 7 months old. She arrived with some behavior problems that we were never able to over come. We loved and adored her but she did not like anyone but us, she had terrible fear aggression that we were never able to over come. So I am a little wary.

An older dog would be perfect, I am just not sure how to find one.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you everyone! We have decided against two pups. I will get a puppy this summer and stay on the rescue lists for the right dog.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm happy to hear that you all came to the best decision for your family. Please keep us posted on how things are going ... and of course share pictures!


----------

